# Are you a Mommy or Daddy to your dog?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I was curious to see how many of us call ourselves mommy and daddy to our dogs, whether or not you have human kids as well. Dennis and I have no human children but we always call ourselves mommy and daddy to our dogs. Do you do it in public or in front of your anti-dog family members?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am mommy to all 4 of my animals, I tell everyone that whether they are friends, family or strangers. :wub:

I have no human children and I dont plan on having any.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We don't have human babies just fur kids. Anyone that knows me knows they are my babies anyone that doesn't probably thinks Im off my rocker when they hear me talk to the dogs. I really don't care what non dog lovers think. My husband is usually home first so if the dogs are in the house he will tell them "Mommy's home" I do the same if I'm home when he comes home "Daddy's home".
Funny thing is if we are both in the house and he will say "Mommy's home" they give you the cockeyed look like "what" and go or look to the door and thats when I say "I'm mommy here I am"!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Nope, I'm not a mom to Gracie. I'm just a really good friend.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

No two legged kids here either! We are mommy and daddy to the boys in front of everyone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No human children.

I do call myself "mommy" others in my family refer to me as such as well when dealing with the dogs or cats. 

I know, people think it's silly, but I don't care.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Are you a mommy or daddy*

I have 2 adult children, but I am still mommy to Judah...and I love it. My daughter says I spoil him more than I did she or her brother. It's a balance because I am good on discipline too. I want Judah to be loved by all and he has very good manners that help.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am mommy to all 4 of my animals, I tell everyone that whether they are friends, family or strangers. :wub:
> 
> I have no human children and I dont plan on having any.


^This. Child-free by choice and I am mom to my furkids.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't call myself mommy but others do... My parents call our dogs and their dogs the grandkids... I told my dad that technically their dogs should be their kids, no? My dad's response... "like *grandkids* better" 
 :rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

not only do we refer to ourselves as mommy
and daddy but when we're talking about or to my kids (28 yrs old
and 30 yrs old) we refer to the dog as their brother.
my kids think that's funny.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My mom and dad call Sinister their Granddog and my friends are aunts and uncles to Sinister and they call themselves that. :laugh:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You bet! "Go find mama" "Where's daddy?" He knows exactly who we are and I don't think he knows our real first names.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LaRen616 said:


> I am mommy to all 4 of my animals, I tell everyone that whether they are friends, family or strangers. :wub:
> 
> I have no human children and I dont plan on having any.





fuzzybunny said:


> ^This. Child-free by choice and I am mom to my furkids.


This exactly. Us too.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Yup...I'm a mommy to my 4-legged kids.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I call the dogs "kids" but I don't think I ever refer to myself as Mommy. Other people might though.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am mommy to all 4 of my animals, I tell everyone that whether they are friends, family or strangers. :wub:
> 
> I have no human children and I dont plan on having any.


What she said! Except I only have one lol!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep, we are mommy and daddy. Whenever I say "Daddy is home!" they run to the garage door or start looking around the house. No skin kids here either and will probably never have any unless my biological clock starts beating me over the head.
BF's parent's GSD is his 'sister' and our dogs are his parent's grandkids. lol Non-dog people would think our entire family is nuts.
I usually talk to Denali in full sentences and I swear she understands me. The puppy is still getting a crash course on the English language


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No children, and I do not refer to myself as mom to my dogs. But I do refer to them as kids, as well as other things, even babies, sometimes. I am The Susie. Don't hurt The Susie, We DONT jump on Susie, and so forth. It does not matter much but I refer to the dogs as the other dogs momma if it is true. Momma, get your baby. That's your momma. You look just like your momma. And there are sisters, and aunts, and cousins.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No children, by choice.

Fur babies, we are mommy and daddy to our 3 in front of family, friends, or strangers.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea, we are Momma and Daddy, as in "Find Momma, Find Daddy". We will also say, "Do you know what your son did today?" and we both know we are talking about the dog. My daughter calls him 'Bruhda'. And we will say "Find your sister'. 

If I'm speaking to hubby about our ADD horse, I'll say, "Do you know what your oldest son did today?" Sadly, we have that conversation often. 

Curious, we don't refer to the dogs or horses as brothers and sisters of each other. We do call our oldest mare 'Momma'.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yep, another childless-by-choice person here, who is "Mommy" to several furry 4-legged children.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah absolutely, I am mummy and daddy is daddy or master.... Lol.. And all our family is aunt, uncle cousin, grandma and granddad... Nero is very much part of the family, we just don't see him as just the dog..


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I think my dogs call me loyal servant  I call my dogs 'sweeties'


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My parents call Dax "their first grandchild" and have decided to call their dog, Max, Dax's uncle.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Obivously look at my avatar!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I voted yes, but technically I don't tell Glock, "Mommy's home!" Or anything like that, but I do consider him my "kid". It's funny both my mom and dad will tell Glock stuff like, "Go find your mom" or "I don't think your mommy would like that." My mom will say, "You scared grandma!!" My step-mom, who seems more that way does not refer to me as his mommy though, just Megan.


----------



## 2GSDmom (Aug 4, 2011)

Of course, we're Mom and Dad. If they were, it would get confusing.

Seriously, though, it is the reason dogs integrate into our social structure so well--canines have the same kind of family units as we do. It's only natural that we act as their "parents" and that they respond as subordinate family members.

No human offspring--but lots of nieces and nephews! 

If other people think it's odd, we're more than happy to explain. when asked if I have children I always respond, "Just the four-footed fur-bearing kind", or, "We have four...three dogs and a cat."


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes. I come from a family where human child-bearing is paramount. Referring to my dogs as children helps dissuade the family from farming out my uterus... they are worried I will pass on my crazy animal-lover gene to any unfortunate offspring.

I knew things were getting serious with the boyfriend when we started referring to him as "daddy" to my dogs!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

With grown kids we are Mommy and Daddy. Abby knows Mommy's name but doesn't know mine. She never has to 'Go find Daddy' because she is always by my side.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I said "no" because I've never referred to myself as "mommy". A few people have referred to my dogs as my "kids" and I generally correct them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't refer to myself as 'mommy' but others do. She's my baby.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah we do mom and dad, grandparents... My sister is so totally against referring to dog owners in such a way, she does it, but it's go find "flesh dad". It sounds so revolting when she says it.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I do and so does everyone else. I will say "go by daddy" if I want them to go by my husband and they will. If we are walking to my dad's house I will say "Lets go to Grandpa's" and they know where we are going  Well, Saki does... Knuckles is still learning.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

ozzymama said:


> Yeah we do mom and dad, grandparents... My sister is so totally against referring to dog owners in such a way, she does it, but it's go find "flesh dad". It sounds so revolting when she says it.


oh that just sounds so ...... wrong- LOL. 

Of course I call myself her mom (see my user name? LOL) My mom calls her the grand dog or even granddaughter, my brothers refer to her as their niece. Now my husbands family does not partake in this- they do call me her mom though.


----------



## SammieGSD (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite is "You just wait till your father gets home"


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I never call myself their mom, but I do feel like I am, lol.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We try to use our names rather than Mommy or Daddy. However, when Joey acts up, or does something cute, we say "he's your son".


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'm conflicted. My last dog was my friend, because I was 8 and he was my parents dog. But this dog...I don't want to say come to mommy because I'm only 21!!! Where will my youth have gone if I start having 4-legged children at such an age?

I'll probably use my name.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well Marshies.....if you start referring to her as your daughter or child......_I WILL make fun of_ _you!_......she is a dog.....a beautiful, loving puppy. LOL!
I don't want to read about_...."Oh look!...isn't this a cute outfit for my darling baby!"_


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We are Mommy and Daddy, and he is Uncle Wolfie to my 17 month old granddaughter. My parents are Honey and Pa ( that's what my kids call them) DH's parents are Nana and Poppa.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I do not refer to myself that way... and i do not call him my "baby"... I say he is my "buddy"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

marshies said:


> I'm conflicted. My last dog was my friend, because I was 8 and he was my parents dog. But this dog...I don't want to say come to mommy because I'm only 21!!! Where will my youth have gone if I start having 4-legged children at such an age?
> 
> I'll probably use my name.


I became a 4 legged mom at the age of 18. I haven't looked back since and now I am a 23 year old single mom to 5 wonderful furry children. :wub:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep! If my daughter and Cheyenne are in another part of the house, my daughter will say to Cheyenne "Where's mama?" Cheyenne will run around the house until she finds me, and then greets me like I've been gone for hours with lots of kisses!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am also child free by choice, I have a stepdaughter who calls my fur kids her brothers and sisters. We say "go find mommy" and "daddy's home" with them. My sister calls them her neices and nephews. They also know who grandma and grandpa are. 

When people at work used to show pictures of their children then ask if I had any I would always say "yes I have (X number per sex) and they are (X ages). I'd even show pictures.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

When I come home, I ask Vida if she missed mommy.. ME 
If I have to call in to work, one time I said I had to take my kid to the vet and they were kinda like huh? Or as an excuse not to go out.. "my kids have been left at home too long."

I am in every way her mother


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I refer to myself as Mommy and my husband as Daddy to the dog even though we raised 3 kids.

Sometimes I will tease her and tell her...I don't know what I am going to do with you...I know where your birth mommy lives and I am going to give you back to her. 

My kids just roll their eyes because they know Stella is my heart and they tell me I spoil her too much.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I am definitely "The Momma" in my house. To the kids and the fids (feathered or furred). And my husband is "The Daddy" as well.

I have 2 kids, he has 2 kids, together we have 5 parrots, 2 cats and 2 dogs - and one iguana. I'm not the Momma to the iguana. I don't like that thing.

It's a title - and as long as they all understand, life is easier this way.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No, I am a Mom to my two human sons. I see my animal companions as more than simply owned pieces of living property, but they do have less status than the human members of my family.
Sheilah


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Well Marshies.....if you start referring to her as your daughter or child......_I WILL make fun of_ _you!_......she is a dog.....a beautiful, loving puppy. LOL!
> I don't want to read about_...."Oh look!...isn't this a cute outfit for my darling baby!"_


LOL Robin, don't worry. Amaretto is safe with me. I'm a dress for utility type of gal, not a dress with pink and fuzz for fun type of gal. The only pieces of "clothing" she'll get are backpacks, salt-proof boots, and maybe a rain coat so the wet dog shake is more manageable. 

My mom sometimes refer to my rabbit as her grandchild...it gives me the creeps. I call my rabbit dubsies, and feel weird when my roommates talk about me as her "mama".


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I became a 4 legged mom at the age of 18. I haven't looked back since and now I am a 23 year old single mom to 5 wonderful furry children. :wub:


LaRen, I don't think I'll make it. I'm hoping that my Amaretto eventually ages into a mature, stable, and poised friend and partner in crime. 

I'm 10 years away from wanting to be a human mom, so also have no fur-kid having urges. 

But I'm jealous of your 5 fur-kids. I think I'm a 1 dog household.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, I'm Mommy and my husband is Daddy. When I'm home and hubby is at work, I know it's almost time for him and I say...Almost time for Daddy! They always run to the window and wait for him. We don't have "real" children but we are Mom and Dad to our fur babies.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a mommy to my daughter. I would do any thing for her she comes first not my dogs they come second.

My dogs are more like my best friends. Not my kids. But I do sometimes call them my other kids. What ever it is I love my dog a lot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i'm mom to my human kids and my dogs and cats. I remember Geramy asking our cat Faith one time if she knew where "mom" was and that little furball led him right to me. It was pretty funny. They're just my adopted kids so it works. And Shasta is a pro at that "but mooooooooom!" look when i tell her to leave something alone.


----------

